# Unknown Primarch



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

Reeling from a savage roundhouse to the head the emperor realized he was not the most powerful being in the universe and as such Chuck Norris was expunged from the records never to be approached by anyone again......ever!


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

is there roundhouse kick action on his breastplate?
dude, thats awesome. :laugh:


----------



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

hee hee there sure is


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

He is so awesome.
He is beyond awesome.
He is.... BeAwesome.

Guys, no need to debate the questions of the lost primarchs. They have both been found.

Slaine, not only are you tallented but you have a cool sense of humor too.
Prepare to see this one crop up as peoples avatars.(Maybe even mine)


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice Slaine.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

really good slaine :laugh: , nice one :gimmefive:


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I wrote a school text about him once. At school, everyone thinks; "Chicken Nuggets?", but here it's one of the most epic things you could do. 

Lexicanum says that two primarches is removed from the imperial archives. Chuck Norris is one of them. The other one is... Lady Gaga, from which sisters' gene-seeds come from. :biggrin:

Just kidding!


----------

